# Selling my Dad's 330 IH Utility Tractor



## dadstractors11 (Aug 16, 2011)

My Dad passed away and I am selling his IH 330 Utility tractor. It has a 12 volt system and power steering with a Woods Belly Mower. I think the tractor is about a 1957 vintage. The tires are very good and it has the orignial paint job. I can't seem to find anything like it on the internet. I was told that it has a fast road gear and guys like them for tractor rides. I was wondering if someone could tell me what it is worth. Thank You.


----------



## nickthehick (Aug 11, 2011)

dadstractors11 said:


> My Dad passed away and I am selling his IH 330 Utility tractor. It has a 12 volt system and power steering with a Woods Belly Mower. I think the tractor is about a 1957 vintage. The tires are very good and it has the orignial paint job. I can't seem to find anything like it on the internet. I was told that it has a fast road gear and guys like them for tractor rides. I was wondering if someone could tell me what it is worth. Thank You.


do you have any pictures of it


----------



## dadstractors11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I put the picture of the 330 IH Utility on my album cover.
Thanks, 
Jewel


----------



## FarmallCowboy (Feb 20, 2012)

do you still have the 330?


----------

